# Diablo 3 laut Amazon erst im Juni 2012 !



## mcbooster (24. November 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0041O5LNM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_d0_g63_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=09BSVE5EFS1X2WM0Y10R&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Dagonzo (24. November 2011)

Mein Güte immer diese Panikmache. Das bedeutet überhaupt nichts, solange das nicht auf der offziellen Webseite von Blizzard steht. 
Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass Amazon immer das Ende eine Quartals auswählt, wenn es keinen offiziellen Release-Termin gibt?
Entweder heisst es immer 31.03. / 30.06. / 30.09 oder eben 31.12. 
Wenn man mal genau hinschaut, dann sind das meistens Tage, an denen es überhaupt keinen Release geben kann. Die finden in der Regel immer von Di - Fr statt.


----------



## Prinzlein (24. November 2011)

Ich habe eine Mail Gestern von Amazon bekommen, Bestätigung des Liefertermins für

den 31.3. Und ja, das ist auch genau so Spekulativ wie der andere Termin, nur

Blizzard selber kann einen Liefertermin nennen, und das werden sie auch irgendwann tun.


Prinzlein


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. November 2011)

also gestern hats noch ein analyst für ende januar am ende des swtor gratis monats vorrausgesagt


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2011)

Ja und Mists of Pandaria kommt im März laut Amazon


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2011)

Oh und selbst wenn, was passiert dann? Du kaufst dir das Spiel nicht nehme ich an /yawn.
Releasetermine und Blizzard sind sowieso Wörter die sich nicht ohne sehr viel Widerstand vereinen.


----------



## Neiz1337 (25. November 2011)

10.12 wirds bestimmt gesagt wann release ist


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich mach mir da solange da von Blizzard nichts offizielles kommt, keine all zu großen Sorgen. Ich glaube nicht daß Amazon und co. einen genauen Releasetermin kennen oder seither genannt bekommen haben. Es wäre natürlich schön wenn DIII bald veröffentlicht werden würde, aber um ehrlich zu sein mache ich mir da keine großen Hoffnungen im Moment.

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## Dragon02031987 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auf PCGames oder so jetzt vor kurzen was vom 1.2.2012 gelesen und ich hoffe doch das es stimmt


----------



## J_0_T (1. Februar 2012)

Tippe eher weniger drauf mit dem Februar. 

I warte bis es kommt, hab das spiel im Gamestor vorbestellt und konzentriere mich auf andere dinge ^^


----------



## Tikume (15. März 2012)

Und welches Datum stimmte (nämlich keines) sieht man nun


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2012)

Es ist nämlich der 15. Mai.

*captain obvious out*


----------

